# center mag units



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

besides a benfield,bills custom,or a got distance.......who makes a good CENTER mag.. and does any "one" product stand out from all the others


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Wozza from Warren at Keen's in Whales. Pete Coogan's design looks promising. I believe our own Willie Longcaster (danville) has a few assemblies under his belt that are great. I am not sure if Chris Macey is still making them or not. That should be enough to keep the confusion going in your head. 

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> does any "one" product stand out from all the others



Mag units are like anything else in this sport. It is more personal preference than anything else. All that you and I mentioned will get the job done. Some are more refined than others. It is really a matter of throwing a few different ones for a while and figure which is best for you. I personally like the Benfield Plate I bought from Bill. I have 3 of those all together. I have a benfield center mag that I have on another reel. I have the got distance "sports mag" on a blue yonder and I have a wozza on the way. I have owned a couple of Bill's original creations, and I still have a Chris Macey on a UM II. (Dang, now that I read this, I am starting to resemble a reel ho)

I do like the got distance. I haven't thrown the Macey too much. I am looking forward to my Wozza getting here. What I have found, personally, is that once I decide which mag unit I am going to throw, I stick with it for a while. Once I learn it, I really can't tell much of a difference. Each will have its little idiosyncrasies that you will have to learn. Once you adapt to those, you will be fine. 

As far as I am concerned, for me to say one is better than the other it would be based on mere opinion and not hardcore facts. There are ones I prefer but that is not because there is something wrong with the others.

Robert


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

I've got one of them Danville mags
and it works great
NO MORE DISTANCE 
but it works great


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

danville said:


> I've got one of them Danville mags
> and it works great
> NO MORE DISTANCE
> but it works great


Now how did you manage to get one of those mags? I have one to, this big loud guy put it on my reel for me saturday night of the Charlotte tourney. It works like a charm, but my distance still sucks:redface:


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Tacpayne said:


> Now how did you manage to get one of those mags? I have one to, this big loud guy put it on my reel for me saturday night of the Charlotte tourney. It works like a charm, but my distance still sucks:redface:


 I have a pair of blue yonders and was thinking of center magging one. After reading this I think I will save the money for more important things like....beer  :beer:


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*distance*

it dont get better unless u practice


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hooked Up said:


> it dont get better unless u practice


Are you refering to beer or casting


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*Mag units*

I have a Chris Macey kit on my mag elite and its great , I also have a Got Distance kit on my chrome rocket and both have gotten over 700' but it is more as practice than it is kit...


----------

